# Welsh Revival



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 16, 2009)

QUESTION? Was the Welsh Revival Calvinistic in its Theology? 

I see that they are referred to as Calvinistic Methodists? 

Methodists are of Wesleyan Theology so not sure what these men where? 

Any insight? Thanks!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2009)

Methodists were not all Wesleyan. The Calvinistic Methodists had adopted doctrine that was more or less along the lines of George Whitefield, who was just as much a part of the beginning of the Methodist movement (some would argue more so) as were the Wesleys. Ultimately Wesleyanism won out, and now rare is the recognition that Whitefield, a dyed-in-the-wool Calvinist, was also Methodist.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a book(s) that may help.

The Calvinistic Methodist Fathers of Wales (2 Volume Set)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 16, 2009)

The Welsh Methodist revival differed from the Methodist revival in England in that its theology was Calvinistic rather than Arminian. As a result, it became more associated with George Whitfield rather than John Wesley.

The Welsh Methodist revival began within the Church of England in Wales (as did the Methodists in England). Early on it remained a group within the COE. But the Methodists gradually built up their own networks, structures, and even meeting houses (or chapels), which led eventually to the secession of 1811 and the formal establishment of the Calvinistic Methodist Presbyterian Church of Wales in 1823.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This is a book(s) that may help.
> 
> The Calvinistic Methodist Fathers of Wales (2 Volume Set)



Yes, indeed- I've only perused a couple chapters of interest, but I'm very glad I bought it (probably won't be able to read it before 2012 given everything in line ahead of it, but at least it's on my shelves!)


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 16, 2009)

> Yes, indeed- I've only perused a couple chapters of interest, but I'm very glad I bought it (probably won't be able to read it before 2012 given everything in line ahead of it, but at least it's on my shelves!)



I love that statement! Daily, I say similar things about most of my books.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jan 16, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR INPUT. VERY HELPFUL! I thought they were Clavinists but just did not want to speak and misrepresent where they stood. I am sharing with somoene who thinks that calvinists are not soul winners.

God Bless


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, the evidence against that statement abounds. Look up M'Cheyne, or Spurgeon, or Whitefield, etc. In fact, the early missionary movements in the UK were heavily Calvinistic...


----------



## Skyler (Jan 16, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> > Yes, indeed- I've only perused a couple chapters of interest, but I'm very glad I bought it (probably won't be able to read it before 2012 given everything in line ahead of it, but at least it's on my shelves!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love that statement! Daily, I say similar things about most of my books.



I only say that about one of my books--Stephen Charnock's "The Existence and Attributes of God". It's almost as thick as my fist in small print. 

I've resolved to read it just as soon as I finish the rest of my books.


----------



## jambo (Jan 16, 2009)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones had a Calvinistic-Methodist background whilst in Wales.

The revivial itself was widespread touching people across all denominations. There was one in 1859 which coincided with revivals in Ireland, particularly the north and scotland as well. Then there was a revival in Wales in 1904. 

In 1981 I was in Wales and although I met no one who had been alive during the revival, I met quite a number of people who had personal accounts from their parents or grandparents. Eifon Evans wrote a good acount of the 1904 revival whilst the Banner of Truth produced a book on the 1859 revival. I have it somewhere but cannot remember its title or author ('The Year of Grace' seems to ring a bell)

The accounts are quite remarkable of coal miners singing hymns down the mines and having bible studies and prayer meetings during lunch breaks.


----------

